# Das PCGHX Forum wird ein Jahr alt



## Overlocked (15. August 2008)

*Heute vor einem Jahr registrierte sich unser erster User- PCGH_Falk. PCGHX ist nun schon seit einem Jahr unter der bekannten Adresse www.pcghx.de in den Weiten des Webs aufrufbar.* 

Unser kleines Forum beherbergt jetzt 5409 User, von denen aber nur 1985 aktiv am Geschehen teilnehmen. Diese haben 21.328 Themen veröffentlicht und 195.811 Beiträge zu verantworten, unter anderem ist auch die Anzahl der Foren beachtlich, diese beträgt 68, in denen über allerlei Dinge der PC Welt diskutiert wird. Wir sind nicht nur ein Forum, sondern wir sind das Forum, denn seit fast einem halben Jahr haben wir auch einen Clan und seit dem ich denken kann kommt alle drei Monate die PCGHX printed unter der Leitung unseres hochgeschätzten PCGH_Olivers in die Läden.  Ich kann nur sagen "Happy birthday PCGHX".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Die Startseite von PCGHX; stark verkleinert;_


----------



## Bennz (15. August 2008)

Jehaaaw. thx pcghx macht weiter so und alle mitglieder


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2008)

We will do our best


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2008)

Na da ist doch aber wirklich mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 angesagt

Also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PCGHX


----------



## push@max (15. August 2008)

Na dann, herzlichen Glückwunsch , echt super Forum mit guten Leuten!


----------



## Taigao (15. August 2008)

Happy - B - DAY PCGHX Forum 
Auf ein weiteres Geiles Jahr mit euch allen

Gruß euer Taigao


----------



## Piy (15. August 2008)

schöne sache 
kommt mir schon viel länger vor 

und seit wann seid ihr so dabei? 
ich seit 11.09.2007 und war seither sehr aktiv, sogar viele monate in den top 15. 
danke forum, danke user, auf ein weiteres jahr


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. August 2008)

Auja, PCGHX ftw! Danke an alle für ein echt geiles Forum. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Special_Flo (15. August 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch......PCGHX....


----------



## Player007 (15. August 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> schöne sache
> kommt mir schon viel länger vor
> 
> und seit wann seid ihr so dabei?
> ...



Bin seit dem 1.9.2007 dabei 

Gratz PCGHX


----------



## Pokerclock (15. August 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Bin seit dem 1.9.2007 dabei
> 
> Gratz PCGHX



Dito


----------



## Uziflator (15. August 2008)

<Glückwunsch Der PCGHX und Usern


----------



## HeNrY (15. August 2008)

Happy Birthday to me? xD


----------



## Kovsk (15. August 2008)

Ja nun bin ich hier auch schon fast ein Jahr Unterweges(seit dem 20.08.07). War echt ne super Zeit  Hoffe das geht so weiter


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2008)

Ich seit 27.9 und erst 2057 Posts?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. August 2008)

PCGHX 
Bin erst seit 3.1. dabei.


----------



## MaN!aC (15. August 2008)

Alles Gute!!


----------



## Klutten (15. August 2008)

Wenn du schon genaue Zahlen nennst, frage ich mich, was das Wort "rund" überall verloren hat.

BTT: Happy Birthday @ all


----------



## Brzeczek (15. August 2008)

Alles Gute


----------



## Fransen (15. August 2008)

1 Jahr PCGHX
Glückwunsch, war und ist ein super Forum.
Auf die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## Overlocked (15. August 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn du schon genaue Zahlen nennst, frage ich mich, was das Wort "rund" überall verloren hat.
> 
> BTT: Happy Birthday @ all



Die Zahlen habe sich wieder geändert...


----------



## Philster91 (15. August 2008)

> Glückwunsch, war und ist ein super Forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin seit dem 30.03.2008 dabei und kann das nur bestätigen. Weiter so.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. August 2008)

Ach, ist das doch schon so lang her?? *wunder*


----------



## xTc (15. August 2008)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht so lang dabei, aber trotzdem *ALLES GUTE PCGHX*.

Gibt die Redaktion nun einen aus?


----------



## GoZoU (15. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ach, ist das doch schon so lang her?? *wunder*



Kam mir auch nicht so lange vor^^

Happy Birthday 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## der8auer (15. August 2008)

Joa alles Gute 

Bin seit 17.09.07 dabei und hier wirds einfach nicht langweilig. Auch die Moderation und das Niveau gefällt mir hier sehr  Weiter so.

Greez


----------



## da_Fiesel (15. August 2008)

jaa herzlichen Glückwunsch auch wen ich erst 2,5 Monate dabei bin...echtn tolles Forum wo man für (fast) jedes Problem eine Lösung findet 

Spitze!!

MFG


----------



## KTMDoki (15. August 2008)

Da wünsch ich auch alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Echt top Forum 

weiter so...


----------



## Tremendous (15. August 2008)

Auch von mir: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
Macht weiter so und  bietet uns diese tolle Plattform!


----------



## PiEpS (15. August 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute! 
Bin zwar nicht so aktiv am Schreiben, lese aber doch regelmäßig die Threads hier. Auch wenn noch bißchen mehr los sein könnte meiner Meinung nach...


Gruß


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. August 2008)

Happy Birthday PCGHX!!!
Einfach ein spitze Forum hier. 
In dem einem das posten einfach spaß macht.


----------



## leboga (15. August 2008)

Happy Birthday PCGHX!


----------



## Maggats (15. August 2008)

wo bleibt das bier?

glückwunsch und auf die nächsten jahre


----------



## Micha-Stylez (15. August 2008)

Happy Birthday auch von mir , und danke für so ein tolles Forum !

Das hier ist wirklich DAS Forum !

Mfg Micha


----------



## schrotflinte56 (15. August 2008)

allet gute!


----------



## JimBeam (15. August 2008)

Was schon fast ein Jahr her als ich zufällig über das Forum gestolpert bin?

Gratz PCGHX


----------



## kmf (15. August 2008)

Wie die Zeit vergeht. 

Bei mir dauerts aber noch eine Weile, bis ich hier Einjähriges habe. Wenn ich draufhalte, könnte es sogar bis dahin mit meinem 1000. Posting klappen. 

Happy Birthday PCGHX!


----------



## Oliver (16. August 2008)

Wenn das Forum auch nach einem Jahr noch läuft, können wir ja eigentlich gar nicht so viel falsch machen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. August 2008)

Ihr habt ja auch gar nichts falsch gemacht 

Was mich allerdings wundert, is die Tatsache, dass der Tag mit den meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online noch von 2007 ist ? Was gabs denn hier am 19.12.1007? Freibier?


----------



## Oliver (16. August 2008)

Den Trailer von Duke Nukem Forever live im Forum als Flash zum Angucken, während alle Downloads ewig lange Wartezeiten hatten


----------



## Klutten (16. August 2008)

Der Rekord vom 19.12.07 war der Tag, an dem wir die Veröffentlichung des Duke-Nukem-Forever-Trailers im Forum eingestellt haben. Das wollte natürlich niemand verpassen.

EDIT:
Mann bist du schnell ^^

EDITT:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-news/7596-duke-nukem-forever-teaser.html


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. August 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Den Trailer von Duke Nukem Forever live im Forum als Flash zum Angucken, während alle Downloads ewig lange Wartezeiten hatten



Achso, danke für die Info . (auch an den lahmen Klutten )
OMG, irgendwie hatte ich das gar nicht mitgekriegt ..


----------



## Oliver (16. August 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-news/7596-duke-nukem-forever-teaser.html


----------



## Klutten (16. August 2008)

Wuhahaha ...schau mal mein Edit...schneller


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. August 2008)

So viel hat der Trailer aber nun auch wieder nicht verraten .
Naja, mal sehen ob das überhaupt noch rauskommt..“When it’s done!”...If it's done


----------



## Whoosaa (16. August 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. August 2008)

Großartiges Posting, danke!


----------



## Overlocked (16. August 2008)

Danke... wundert mich aber, dass nichts auf der Main steht...


----------



## Fransen (16. August 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Danke... wundert mich aber, dass nichts auf der Main steht...



Kommt bestimmt noch.
Und ein neuen Rekord im "Wann waren die meisten Benutzer online" ist auch mal wieder fällig.


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. August 2008)

Auch von mir natrülich ein großes Herzlichen Glückwunsch, und danke für die schönen Tage *heul* 
Ich hoffe das Forum hier existiert noch ne Zeit!


----------



## sYntaX (16. August 2008)

Registriert seit
    20.08.2007

Happy Birthday PCGHX


----------



## ultio (16. August 2008)

Ich bin auch schon recht lange (06.09.2007) dabei, HB PCGHX .


----------



## klefreak (16. August 2008)

ich wünsche auch noch nachträglich alles gute 

lg Klemens


----------



## RedBrain (17. August 2008)

Happy Birthday. PCGHX


----------



## X_SXPS07 (19. August 2008)

xDDD Stimmt da war was 

Von mir auch Happy Birtday!
Ich bin ja auch schon länger dabei (morgen ein Jahr) aber in letzter Zeit hab ich irgendwie nicht mehr so die Zeit was zu schreiben, leider


----------



## heartcell (19. August 2008)

na da wünsch ich doch auch mal alles gute der pcghx und allen mitgliedern^^
macht alle weiter so^^


----------



## Fryman112 (22. August 2008)

ich hoffe das forum wird noch lange bestehen alles gute  pcghx


----------



## AlterKadaver (22. August 2008)

Alles Gute PCGHX.     Auf Die Nächsten 3 Ausgaben  

Weiter so


----------



## olsystems (22. August 2008)

So werde mich anschließen und wünsch euch alles Gute wann steigt die Party? 

LG
olsystems


----------



## SilentKilla (22. August 2008)

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you happy birthday dear PCGHx, happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuu 

Klasse, super Forum, macht voll Spaß hier


----------



## unhurt (25. August 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum einjährigen Bestehen


----------



## AMDSempron (25. August 2008)

Schon ein Jahr? 

Is ja mal echt heftig wie lang das schon her ist mit dieser Katastrophe im AF. Bin ja seitdem hier angemeldet. Gab verdammt viele Änderungen, teilweise fand ich die nich so prall, manchmal aber auch ziemlich gut. Mal guggn wies nächstes Jahr aussieht, ich werd wohl in nächster Zeit was aktiver sein. Hab einfach keinen passenderen Ersatz fürs AF gefunden, da sind mittlerweile noch immer 5 Leute (mich inbegriffen) die immer quatschen. Ganz nett, aber zu wenig Hardware :dremel:
Wenn wer aktiv dabei sein wil kann das gerne, es läuft noch und es gibt Pläne. (Bisschen Eigenwerbung mach )


----------



## SoF (25. August 2008)

wow so schnell geht das - weiterhin alles gute


----------



## CrashStyle (25. August 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! MAcht weiter so jungs!


----------



## AttAx (25. August 2008)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ihr seid die Besten!!


----------



## jaiby (25. August 2008)

Glühstrumpf


----------



## riedochs (25. August 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> Schon ein Jahr?
> 
> Is ja mal echt heftig wie lang das schon her ist mit dieser Katastrophe im AF. Bin ja seitdem hier angemeldet. Gab verdammt viele Änderungen, teilweise fand ich die nich so prall, manchmal aber auch ziemlich gut. Mal guggn wies nächstes Jahr aussieht, ich werd wohl in nächster Zeit was aktiver sein. Hab einfach keinen passenderen Ersatz fürs AF gefunden, da sind mittlerweile noch immer 5 Leute (mich inbegriffen) die immer quatschen. Ganz nett, aber zu wenig Hardware :dremel:
> Wenn wer aktiv dabei sein wil kann das gerne, es läuft noch und es gibt Pläne. (Bisschen Eigenwerbung mach )




Jep, wir leben noch


----------



## pixelflair (25. August 2008)

Paaarty ;D


----------



## Malkav85 (25. August 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und herzlichen Dank für dieses Forum  

Bin seit 03.09.07 dabei. Macht immer wieder Spaß hier zu posten und zu lesen.


----------



## Fransen (25. August 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> Is ja mal echt heftig wie lang das schon her ist mit dieser Katastrophe im AF.



Hab ich was verpasst??

Ich freue mich auch auf noch viele Jahre PCGHX.


----------



## alkirk (25. August 2008)

Juhu alles guten zum Geburtstag


----------



## push@max (26. August 2008)

Kann mich noch ganz genau an meinen ersten Eintrag erinnern...es ging um das Overclocking bei meinem P4, genauer gesagt ging es dabei um die erreichten Temps.

Aber ich wusste vorher überhaupt nicht, das ein Forum hier aufgemacht wird...wurde das vorher den angekündigt ? (also regelmäßig, weil das es angekündigt wurde ist klar )


----------



## Windows 7 (19. November 2010)

Ich bin erst seit 2010 im pcgh forum, denn ich wusste vorher noch garnicht das es das pcgh forum gibt


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2010)

Dir ist schon klar, dass das Thema über 2 Jahre alt ist?

*closed*


----------

